# How to sell worldmark credits?a



## PClapham (May 21, 2022)

I am so fed up with the new system that I want out but don’t have a clue of value or where to post besides tug. I don’t really have a lot of credits - just 7000.  Anyone with experience with this?
Thanks
Anita


----------



## WManning (May 21, 2022)

[This would be a good post to send as a private message.]


----------



## samara64 (May 21, 2022)

PClapham said:


> I am so fed up with the new system that I want out but don’t have a clue of value or where to post besides tug. I don’t really have a lot of credits - just 7000.  Anyone with experience with this?
> Thanks
> Anita



You can list it in






						Forum list
					

Open discussion of WorldMark The Club and other timeshare topics



					www.wmowners.com
				




Going rate is 25-30 cent per annual credit. It sells fast as there is not much inventory available. Wyndham charges $299 to transfer. LTT will charge $199 to do the paperwork if buyer or seller wants to use them. I do it directly with Worldmark but used LTT once as the other party wanted it.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (May 21, 2022)

PClapham said:


> I am so fed up with the new system that I want out but don’t have a clue of value or where to post besides tug. I don’t really have a lot of credits - just 7000.  Anyone with experience with this?
> Thanks
> Anita


The new website is really terrible.  I hope Wyndham makes it better.  It's slow to search, and you have to move month by month very slowly to look ahead.  I use a lot of points right at 12-13 months.  It takes forever to get there click,click,click,click 12 times in a row to book out.  And the time between clicks!  It's ridiculously bad.  I liked the 4-month calendar, it moved quickly.  I liked the ability to see my account with everything in one place.


----------



## TomCO (May 21, 2022)

rickandcindy23 said:


> The new website is really terrible.  I hope Wyndham makes it better.  It's slow to search, and you have to move month by month very slowly to look ahead.  I use a lot of points right at 12-13 months.  It takes forever to get there click,click,click,click 12 times in a row to book out.  And the time between clicks!  It's ridiculously bad.  I liked the 4-month calendar, it moved quickly.  I liked the ability to see my account with everything in one place.


I also am not much of a fan of the new site and have tried my best to accept and manage.

Are you not able to click (or tap with a mobile device) the listed month and then select the desired month from the drop-down list? This is how the monthly calendar shows in my phone web browser when I look for June 2023.




I hope this can help you as it certainly has improved my ability to navigate the WM monthly calendar.
Cheers!


----------



## geist1223 (May 21, 2022)

When I have bought Worldmark Credits on rhe resell market I have never used LTT or anyother escrow or transfer company.  It has been the seller, myself, and the Wyndham Transfer Department.


----------



## WManning (May 22, 2022)

geist1223 said:


> When I have bought Worldmark Credits on rhe resell market I have never used LTT or anyother escrow or transfer company.  It has been the seller, myself, and the Wyndham Transfer Department.


No need for a transfer company unless you need escrow. Worldmark handles all transfer documents. Very simple transaction.


----------



## Mongoose (May 22, 2022)

I have used several different companies and they usually more than earn their money.  It can now take 6-9 months, and thy keep it on track.  It is also usually a good idea to use escrow unless you are selling real cheap.


----------



## HudsHut (May 23, 2022)

PClapham said:


> I am so fed up with the new system that I want out but don’t have a clue of value or where to post besides tug. I don’t really have a lot of credits - just 7000.  Anyone with experience with this?
> Thanks
> Anita


Hi Anita:
Please contact any of the trusted resellers. Or begin by going to their websites to see the inventory they have on hand.


			https://wmowners.com/threads/worldmark-resale-brokers.45426/


----------



## timpatmc (May 23, 2022)

TomCO said:


> Are you not able to click (or tap with a mobile device) the listed month and then select the desired month from the drop-down list? This is how the monthly calendar shows in my phone web browser when I look for June 2023.


You can get the drop down arrow on a regular computer browser by making your window smaller/thinner until you see the little down arrow.  Then you can go straight to the 13th month.


----------



## WManning (May 23, 2022)

Mongoose said:


> I have used several different companies and they usually more than earn their money.  It can now take 6-9 months, and thy keep it on track.  It is also usually a good idea to use escrow unless you are selling real cheap.


6-9 months was not my experience. I had a Worldmark transfer in about 5 weeks. From time transfer request was sent 4/16 to day Worldmark transfered 5/19 to new owner. This was a private sale from a existing owner to a new owner. No private party for title or escrow. Worldmark handled all paper work and doc prep.


----------



## WManning (May 23, 2022)

HudsHut said:


> Hi Anita:
> Please contact any of the trusted resellers. Or begin by going to their websites to see the inventory they have on hand.
> 
> 
> https://wmowners.com/threads/worldmark-resale-brokers.45426/


I have used TLS and was very happy with the price paid and the lightning fast speed of the transfer. It couldn't have been a smoother transaction from start to finish.


----------



## jrb916 (May 23, 2022)

WManning said:


> 6-9 months was not my experience. I had a Worldmark transfer in about 5 weeks. From time transfer request was sent 4/16 to day Worldmark transfered 5/19 to new owner. This was a private sale from a existing owner to a new owner. No private party for title or escrow. Worldmark handled all paper work and doc prep.


That’s much faster than our Nov 2021 until March 2022 we just completed using a broker.  We are new owners, so expected it to take some time but thought (hoped?) it would be quicker.  

Very happy with our ownership & have 5 reservations planned already.  I didn’t get to use the old website, so don’t have that comparison, but the new one is very user UNFRIENDLY & understand the angst we see w/ Wyndham’s management of WM.


----------



## Tacoma (May 23, 2022)

Is there any way you can add screen shots of how you can get the drop down arrow? I am not great at computers but I think this would help a lot of us navigate the new website more quickly. Sorry this message wa for Timpatmc but I also don't know how to put your message in this box.


----------



## easyrider (May 23, 2022)

PClapham said:


> I am so fed up with the new system that I want out but don’t have a clue of value or where to post besides tug. I don’t really have a lot of credits - just 7000.  Anyone with experience with this?
> Thanks
> Anita



Some people are selling these but these WM memberships are selling for very little. A friend of mine paid the transfer fee for a 12,000 credit membership two months ago. I paid the transfer fee for a 6000 credit WM membership last month. The fee is $299

Bill


----------



## Mongoose (May 23, 2022)

easyrider said:


> Some people are selling these but these WM memberships are selling for very little. A friend of mine paid the transfer fee for a 12,000 credit membership two months ago. I paid the transfer fee for a 6000 credit WM membership last month. The fee is $299
> 
> Bill


I see them go for $1-2k on eBay.  It often depends on how many credits are banked.


----------



## easyrider (May 24, 2022)

Mongoose said:


> I see them go for $1-2k on eBay.  It often depends on how many credits are banked.



Me too. I'm still looking for my gem but so is every one else.

Bill


----------



## Mongoose (May 24, 2022)

easyrider said:


> Me too. I'm still looking for my gem but so is every one else.
> 
> Bill


Just have to be patient and use a program like EZSniper.  I picked up a 14,000 credit contract fully loaded for $1K.


----------

